# Update



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all

Amy here, from down under. Sorry, haven't been on for a while. Just wanted to update you. I finally had an appointment with an Endocronologist for the first time. I thought (due to my bloods being normal), he would suggest i stop taking my medication and see what happens, but he said the opposite. I'm to continue taking my meds, and that i am a high risk patient for my thyroid to eventually fail, altogether. He discussed the high risks associated with wanting to start a family etc. I'm scared.

Now, one question i do want to ask is. Does anyone know if kidney stones are associated with Hashimoto's? I'm only 24, and the other day i was admitted to hospital, with really, really bad pain. I have THREE kidney stones! I'm only 24. I'm not supposed to have any of this at this age!
None of Doctors thought it would have anything to do with the thyroid, but i can't think of any other reason i would have kidney stones at this age with no other health problems.

Anyway, im babbling now, but yeah,
Hope everyone else is doing well

Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Amy here, from down under. Sorry, haven't been on for a while. Just wanted to update you. I finally had an appointment with an Endocronologist for the first time. I thought (due to my bloods being normal), he would suggest i stop taking my medication and see what happens, but he said the opposite. I'm to continue taking my meds, and that i am a high risk patient for my thyroid to eventually fail, altogether. He discussed the high risks associated with wanting to start a family etc. I'm scared.
> 
> ...


Amy; this is absolutely true about the kidney stones.

http://www.hmc.psu.edu/healthinfo/jkl/kidneystones.htm

http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...asis_kidney_stones_the_urological.html?cat=22

Because the metabolism is slow in the hypothyroid person, the kidneys don't clear minerals too well.

I am sure you know by now that one should keep well hyrdrated to avoid future events and I sure am sorry this happened to you.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo painful! And scary!

Please let us know how you are doing and by the way..................; how are your labs looking these days?


----------

